# 1:20 Spectrum archbar trucks



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had a Bachmann !:20 Spectrum archbar truck crumble into many small pieces while handling the car. This car is from the first production run, so is about ten years old. But, I thought that problems such as this with zinc diecastings was a thing oft he past. (Thinking of Roundhouse HO in the 1950's that crumbled after a few years). 

Anyone else experiencing this?

Larry


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Larry,

I had a pair do this recently on the Murphy roof boxcar. I was lucky and had a spare pair of trucks handy. At first I thought I had dropped the car or it bounced to hard in transport. I had taken the car to a show to run on the clubs show modules. It reminded me of the early Shay trucks as every time I just lightly touched the truck another piece fell off.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

For our OPERATING railroad, I'm glad that we have stayed with the less detailed and much more durable "Big Hauler" line. Even trucks from the original B'mann production are still holding up well, and the cars are detailed enough that the original old 10 rule still works...
Although the later equipment in 1:20.3 is beautiful, and I have owned up to 40 cars for a while; I'm glad that we stuck with the earlier stuff, for operations... we are not operating a museum...!!
I'm sorry to hear of the plight, others may suffer in the future, but I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have came across several of these trucks, mostly when shipping them out. You may be able to get Bachmann to replace them.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

My faith in Bachmann is waning. I had to threaten to reverse engineer the axle/gear for the Mogul to get them to put parts back online. It worked once, now sure how it will work again.


----------

